# Bilboquet



## Necsus

Qualcuno sa se esiste un nome italiano per il gioco _bilboquet_? Ho trovato quello inglese (_Cup-and-Ball _o _Ring and Pin_) e quello giapponese (Kendama), ma non quello che mi serve...
Grazie!


----------



## urizon9

Ciao Necsus! Io ho trovato questo,ma non sono affatto sicuro che sia quello che ti serve...


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Urizon! Purtroppo si tratta di una traduzione automatica del tutto inaffidabile (vedi: "All'interno Il Brasile' s foresta di pioggia"), però così adesso sappiamo anche che in spagnolo sudamericano si chiama _balero_!


----------



## Freigeist

Nella Wikipedia italiana usano il nome giapponese. Però cercando nei siti italiani con Google è più frequente la versione francese. Invece in questo sito di giocoleria lo chiamano scherzosamente "yattacoso" (perché lo fanno vedere in Yattaman), ma dubito che sia attendibile dal punto di vista terminologico


----------



## One1

http://www.genitoriche.org/php/printable_art.php?id_content=1544


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Freigeist e One1!


----------



## Corsicum

Simple curiosité :
1- Une traduction par BOTTELLI mais ce n’est pas pour le jeux mais d’une comparaison avec le jeux :
Comparaison de la bouteille au bilboquet. Le bouchon de l'une s'enlève comme la boule de l'autre`` (Larch. _Suppl._ 1880); _cf._ aussi France 1907).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bilboquet
Francesco Alberti di Villanuova (conte.) – 1777
BOTTELLI Bilboquet
http://books.google.fr/books?id=ml8IAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA75&dq=ficcare+bilboquet&hl=fr&ei=AlyxTNfvOY6S4gbl6cmcBg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

2- La traduction Corse est :
bilboquet = ficcampala
Ref. INFCOR

ps : le message peut être supprimé si il est hors sujet ?


----------



## Necsus

Non, ce n'est pas hors de sujet, Corsi. Merci beaucoup.


----------

